# BAY COUNTRY CALLS!



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

My friend just recently purchased a call I have never hear dof its called the SURE THING...by BAYCOUNTRYCALLS.COM. Thats easiest blowing, most realistic (sounding like real goose), short reed I've ever blown. I've had Scobey,Winglock,Zink,Foiles,River Bottom,etc,etc.

If you are new to the short reed and want a call that requires minimal back pressure try it out its kinda high for $100.00 esspecially if your new to calling..or a tight budget like me...but I got to get one, I promise I'll buy my wife something special for Chrstmas..LOL!!

Try one out. This call don't play!

I am not affiliated nor trying to improve sales for this guy. Just trying to help the guys out who are trying to find something to blow...Hey, it may just be me!  
I am a firm believer in trying alot of calls untill you find one that best suits you. Not everyone blows,or can blow each call the same, and just because its won championships doesn't mean it kills geese better either.
Tournys are what people want to hear, NOT GEESE!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosedwn said:


> its called the SURE THING...by BAYCOUNTRYCALLS.COM.


It's called the "Shore Thing". By John Taylor.


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry! Your right!
SHORE THING....but the website is......baycountrycalls.com....and John Taylor is the call maker..but I was reffering to where you go on the internet to find them!

I keep thinking sure thing..because its a sure thing you can use it, or blow it rather.

Thanks though, for the correction! :withstupid:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I have one and I love it.

It's about as good as it can get, IMO.


----------



## jdemocko (Sep 16, 2007)

John Taylor is a class act. I called to thank him for fast shipping, he never waited for my check to clear, just sent the call. What I got next was a half hour free calling lesson. Fantastic, I learned more in 30 minutes than I have in the last couple years. Do yourself a favor and get one of these calls.

Joe Democko


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Who carries them and are there any stores around fargo you can take them for a test drive?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

None around town...


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

man, that website sucks. Im either retarded or there are no calls for sale on that website.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

None around Fargo as far as I know, I've looked pretty hard. I've wanted to try one real bad too. Goosebusters told me he gave one a shot, said it wasn't anything that great, but as we always say, what works for some doesn't work for others.

I've been tempted to call and order one, I mean it took 1st and 3rd in the World last year. It must be a decent call. But I can't get myself to blow 150 bucks on a call that I've never tried.

Yeah, that website does suck.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

My thoughts are thus. . . . . Would you rather spend over $150 on a call that is 1) hand made, hand tuned and spend hours of labor on or 2) machine made and parts assemble. The shore thing is made by a call maker . . . . Zink, Grounds, Foiles etc are made by call manufacturers. To me there is a big difference. There is nothing wrong with Zink, Grounds, Foiles, GK etc they are great calls made by great guys. Call makers like Taylor, Hess, Watkins spend so much more time/care with each call. To me it's much easier justifying spending that kind of money on call that was made not manufactured.

Taylor may not be a great businessman; his website might "suck". He is however a great guy. When I purchased my shore thing that trasaction encompassed 10 emails and several phone calls. All from a guy who is a world champion goose caller! You will never find a more humble, affable guy.


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Blupate I am am with you 100%.. I agree on everything you just hit on. I love this website but it seems to me, and I've only been on here but a mere 2 to 3 weeks. Everyone trys to critic everyones calls but the the famous everyday everybody blows call!
Some of your best calls aren't going to be in stores because its an individual and its hard to get every major outlet to support you.IT COST BIG BUCKS$$$$
My friend Dr. Joe Democko bought one from this guy and I been trying to help him learn with no success, but because of different checks ups and helpful tips on Joes progress from MR. Taylor himself!!! Joe has turned out to be guite the caller!

I'm not the best by no means but I do know what a good goose call sounds like because I 've owned a few, and calls like RIVER BOTTOM and SHURE THING...(TO ME) sound more like geese than any other with less practice to learn to blow. I hunt geese not trophys and I want something the whoos the geese, not the public(JUDGES). #1 in the WORLD does mean something!
Then you put a professional person who takes time to call all of is customers to see how the like it or are doing...Then you got a SHORE THING!" :beer: :lol: 
P.S. The calls are only $100.00 not $150.00


----------

